# Planted 175g Bow - Another journal...



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi,

I've been browsing the forums for a year, and have posted a couple of questions as I planned for this - a 175g planted bow with cardinal tetra and (eventually - once everything is stable) discus.

This is my first tank for 12 years (a couple of house moves and a job that meant I was on the road most of the time saw to that), but I'd always promised myself a big tank (the last was 75g). 

I spent this weekend chopping the Pangea background into pieces small enough to fit into the tank, and roughing out the internal plumbing. Nothing is fixed in place yet, but I'm pleased with the progress.

Thanks for looking - all comments welcome!

-Steve










A year of planning, and the tank arrives in one piece...












This is the background - I managed to get it into the tank (which has two top braces) with only two cuts.










The pink foam (insulating construction foam from H-D) is 3" thick, to raise the top of the background above the water line










Here's the plumbing behind the background. I'm missing an elbow, so it's not quite finished. The idea is to have the filter pulling from the right (in this picture) at the back, with a feed through from the other end of the tank. I was advised to do this to avoid build up of unfiltered water behind the background. As a result, both inlets are at the left hand end of the tankm when viewed from the front - one in front, and one behind the background, with a pipe from front/back at the right hand end of the tank.










This shows the left hand inlet, in front of the background. I'll be painting the pipe black.


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

wow.. I am impressed! nice tank.. killer background! can't wait to see it completed


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey another CT hobbyist ! Welcome to the forum.
Nice tank, I saw one at a fish shop a few weeks ago and looked like an interesting setup. I will be interested to see how the background works out for you. 

What ya gonna light it up with?


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Buck said:


> Hey another CT hobbyist ! Welcome to the forum.
> Nice tank, I saw one at a fish shop a few weeks ago and looked like an interesting setup. I will be interested to see how the background works out for you.
> 
> What ya gonna light it up with?


I've got 6 x 96W T6 from AHSupply; this is (I'm sure) too much, so I'm going to go with 4 (or perhaps 5) of them, with the 5th only on for a few hours a day.

-Steve


----------



## JSCOOK (Jan 7, 2008)

Very nice tank and set-up so far ... :thumbsup:


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

Good lighting for the depth of that tank. I would start the tank out on 4 bulbs for 9 hours with all 6 for a 1 hour period in mid lighting cycle. Dont forget to get your bulk dry ferts and CO2 ready as well, you will need it.  

Any plans for the layout yet?


----------



## xavier (Apr 8, 2008)

That is friken sweet man! 
Can't wait to see your tank come together :O)


----------



## frozenbarb (Dec 16, 2006)

Very ghetto tank looks like an Amazon biotype. Its gonna be a big hit.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Buck said:


> Good lighting for the depth of that tank. I would start the tank out on 4 bulbs for 9 hours with all 6 for a 1 hour period in mid lighting cycle. Dont forget to get your bulk dry ferts and CO2 ready as well, you will need it.
> 
> Any plans for the layout yet?


I'm working on the layout (I've spent what seems like weeks online looking at other tanks). I want a fairly 'overgrown' look. One thing that struck me yesterday (I was out for a hike at the local lake) was some plants that hung grew at the waters edge (pots set into the top of the background) and hung down into the water from the top of the background. There's only 1" between the top of the bg and the glass covers so I'm not sure if this is possible

I plant to start CO2 immediately there's water/plants in there, but had hoped that I could get by without ferts for a few weeks (I'm going with Eco-complete substrate, and a small mortgage...)

-Steve


----------



## yznj99 (Nov 1, 2004)

How is the background made?


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

yznj99 said:


> How is the background made?


It's made from a fairly lightweight grey resin - almost solid with a few internal 'voids'. It was pretty easy to cut with a keyhole wood saw.

It's a commerical background from Pangea (Amazonas I) which I got from Aquarium Habitats (Chip there was very helpful - http://www.aquariumhabitats.com/amozonas1.html)

These backgrounds are designed for European tanks, without braces, hence the need to cut it (which i was dreading). However, it worked out a lot easier than I expected (I included the picture showing where to cut, in case anyone else wanted to get this into a oceanic Bow. Believe me, getting that left hand piece into the tank is like a Rubic cube!

-Steve


----------



## colinthebassist (Nov 30, 2007)

I really like how your plumbing it. Its like you have bulkheads etc, but didn't need to drill the glass.

Also that background is kick @ss.


----------



## jaivyjay (Apr 21, 2008)

great tank !


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

colinthebassist said:


> I really like how your plumbing it. Its like you have bulkheads etc, but didn't need to drill the glass.
> 
> Also that background is kick @ss.


Thanks! 

The tank is drilled, but behind the background. It's a standard Oceanic 175g pre-drilled reef tank, but without overflow boxes. I'm going to be using an external canister filter (Eheim 2180) which has two inlets and one return. There's one inlet behind, and one in front of the background, with a 'flow through' connection under the foam at the right of the tank (as seen from the front).


-Steve


----------



## tundragirl (Feb 15, 2006)

great background can't wait to see the finished results
Cindy


----------



## BiscuitSlayer (Apr 1, 2005)

I have a problem with the title of your thread. A 175 bow is not just another journal. I have never seen one until this thread. Didn't even know they existed.  

I can't wait to see how you set it up and how it goes. I really like your background.


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

BiscuitSlayer said:


> I have a problem with the title of your thread. A 175 bow is not just another journal. I have never seen one until this thread. Didn't even know they existed.
> 
> I can't wait to see how you set it up and how it goes. I really like your background.


guess you could say it is a long bow 
:icon_roll


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I also started with EcoComplete for my 90gal, switched to Fluorite black after hearing all the quality control issues CaribSea has been having with the Eco (new mining spot- the stuff is not uniform in color and texture and raises and buffers pH and hardness more than it used to). I had 5 bags of Eco I took back, myself. Just a heads up!

Also to save $$ I cut the Fluorite with black Colorquartz; really made a big difference for the old budget!! I underlaid some peat to bring back up the nutrient content...

I'm really looking forward to seeing this tank progress! Awesome project!! :thumbsup:


----------



## eds (Feb 12, 2003)

What are the dimensions for a 175 bow?
Are you building a stand or buying?

Looks like a neat sized tank, and well planned out.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I also started with EcoComplete for my 90gal, switched to Fluorite black after hearing all the quality control issues CaribSea has been having with the Eco (new mining spot- the stuff is not uniform in color and texture and raises and buffers pH and hardness more than it used to). I had 5 bags of Eco I took back, myself. Just a heads up!
> 
> Also to save $$ I cut the Fluorite with black Colorquartz; really made a big difference for the old budget!! I underlaid some peat to bring back up the nutrient content...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to seeing this tank progress! Awesome project!! :thumbsup:


Yes - the recent posts on EcoComplete had worried me. I'd made the decision based on the positive reports until the last few months (though it seems like they went though a bad patch about 3 years ago also). I haven't bought the substrate yet; I'm wondering whether they might get the situation sorted out.

-Steve


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

eds said:


> What are the dimensions for a 175 bow?
> Are you building a stand or buying?
> 
> Looks like a neat sized tank, and well planned out.


Thanks! The tank is 72.5" long, 18" front to back at the ends, and 24.5" at the center, and 29" high. Note these are slightly different than the dimensions at Oceanic's web site, but I measured the tank.

I'm having a custom cabinet made by a local guy (Hanover Hill Furniture). He normally makes home theatre furniture, and has done great work for me in the past. The cabinet is going to have a 'art-deco' theme (but be fairly modern looking) to match a cabinet he made for me a couple of years ago. (there's a photo of that on his website here). 

It's going to be a few weeks before the cabinet arrives, but I'll be sure to post images as this progresses.

-Steve


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Almost everyone who knows me, and has seen the tank has asked 'is the floor strong enough?'. The tank is going to be sitting against an interior wall, across 6 joists and close to the main beam that runs the length of house, so I think it will be ok. However, all those folks asking made me a little nervous, so I decided to add a little extra support in the basement. These are just 4x4's, positioned about 30" away from the wall. The tank is above, between them and the wall. If it does nothing else it will help me sleep better!

if you look carefully on the top left, you'll see I've started on the plumbing for the autochanger. The sewer pipe is also conveniently positioned. It had been my plan to put the filter down here, but noone seems sure that the seals will take the pressure head (approx 10' down here)


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, amazing background with overflow-ish design. wow. wow, lot of supports. wow.

do you get the feeling that i am extremely impressed?
good.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Is it 10' from the tank level to the floor of the basement? Have you considered building a shelf to raise the filter up closer to the basement ceiling?


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> Is it 10' from the tank level to the floor of the basement? Have you considered building a shelf to raise the filter up closer to the basement ceiling?


Hi Laura,

Yes - and I'm still considering that as an option, but think that trying to get the filter on/off the shelf while full of water might be a good way to injure myself!

I've been following your thread - I think your a couple of months ahead of me, but it's good to see someone else going through the same process! I'm looking forward to finding out how your substrate works out. I didn't like the idea of Flourite because of the muddiness everyone reports - but you seem to have beaten that problem. 

-Steve


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

@[email protected] said:


> wow, amazing background with overflow-ish design. wow. wow, lot of supports. wow.
> 
> do you get the feeling that i am extremely impressed?
> good.


Thanks!! I might be changing the overflow slightly. For some reason the standard one that comes with the Oceanic tank gives a water level that's slightly below the trim (so the surface is visible in the tank) - only noticed that the other evening.

-Steve


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

LOL I keep telling everyone to dry the Fluorite first... not sure if anyone's actually paying attention but it sure made a huge difference for me! (I didn't rinse Fluorite the first time I used it, I still have that tank set up 4 years later and it STILL makes a nasty mess each time I move stuff around; I'm finally taking it down soon...)

Yep I guess maintenance would be an issue with the filter up high... seems there should be a way to get around that, though?

On the other hand the Eheim you're looking at should fit fine underneath your stand so that might just be easier in the long run?

Are you planning a sump with this tank or just the Eheim?

I can't wait to see your stand! :smile:


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> On the other hand the Eheim you're looking at should fit fine underneath your stand so that might just be easier in the long run?
> 
> Are you planning a sump with this tank or just the Eheim?
> 
> I can't wait to see your stand! :smile:


Yes, the Eheim will fit in the stand. If noise is an issue, I'll probably just try it in the basement and see if anything bad happens!

I'm not planning a sump. I was originally going to, but then realized that I'd need a lot more powerful a pump (= more electricity & $$$), and it would be an issue with the CO2.

The stand is still a work in progress, though I did see the first pieces this week (We checked the front, which is curved birdseye maple, against the curve of the tank to check the radius was correct). Looks like it's going to be perfect!

-Steve


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Eheims are known to be nice and quiet, so I honestly doubt you'll have a problem with noise.

I can't hear my Rena XP2 right behind me over my computer fan- and this is a laptop so the fan's not loud at all...

ooOOO Birdseye maple.... :bounce:


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

Please get that background in some water asap so I can see how it looks. lol I am considering purchasing one for my 72g bowfront. 

Good luck with everything!


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

wow lets just say that springy floors will not be a word used for that part of the house. 
btw- 4x4s have a tendancy to twist over the long run...better to attach two 2x4s together. But I think you should be fine :hihi:


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

number1sixerfan said:


> Please get that background in some water asap so I can see how it looks. lol I am considering purchasing one for my 72g bowfront.
> 
> Good luck with everything!


I'll definitely be posting photos as this proceeds, but it's probably going to be at least a couple of months before the tank sees any water, as that's when the cabinet is due for completion. 

Are you looking at Pangea, or one of the other brands? I really liked the 'Back to Nature' backgrounds, but couldn't find US dealer (and the price direct from Europe was more than I was prepared to pay)

-Steve


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

scada57 said:


> I'll definitely be posting photos as this proceeds, but it's probably going to be at least a couple of months before the tank sees any water, as that's when the cabinet is due for completion.
> 
> Are you looking at Pangea, or one of the other brands? I really liked the 'Back to Nature' backgrounds, but couldn't find US dealer (and the price direct from Europe was more than I was prepared to pay)
> 
> -Steve


I'm looking at the Pangea Amazonas II. However, I can't find a distributor that carries it online.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

number1sixerfan said:


> I'm looking at the Pangea Amazonas II. However, I can't find a distributor that carries it online.


I'd suggest giving Skip at Aquarium Habitats a call. He sells the other Pangea backgrounds, and has been extremely helpful (though I notice Amazonas II isn't on his web site - I'm wondering if it's discontinued?)

-Steve


----------



## number1sixerfan (Nov 10, 2006)

scada57 said:


> I'd suggest giving Skip at Aquarium Habitats a call. He sells the other Pangea backgrounds, and has been extremely helpful (though I notice Amazonas II isn't on his web site - I'm wondering if it's discontinued?)
> 
> -Steve


Yea, I talked to him. He said it was discontinued in the states as it was just too expensive. So it looks like I'll be giving the Amazonas I.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

number1sixerfan said:


> Yea, I talked to him. He said it was discontinued in the states as it was just too expensive. So it looks like I'll be giving the Amazonas I.


If you need any photos of the Amazonas I let me know; I have those I've taken, plus some that Skip sent me. 

-Steve


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Well, it's months since I last posted. Progress on the cabinet was slow, due to unavoidable reasons, but it's now complete and I'm very pleased with it. Due to my work commitments it looks like it's going to be at least another couple of months before the tank gets wet, but I thought I'd post a few photos to prove there has been SOME progress!

-Steve










Wine bottle is for scale (!). I've had the cabinet made to match a TV/Media cabinet we have (also built by the same local cabinet maker)










The light wood is birdseye maple, the darker trim is cherry.










The tank, with hood, is still out in the garage...I think it's going to take 6 of us to carry that into the house.










The lighting (5 x 96w) is in place. The lid is supported on an aluminum frame that fastens over the Oceanic plastic frame. It has a piano hinge across the back, and is supported by 3 spring 'cams' (one at each end, and one in the middle). 

The observant will also notice that there's now 4 layers of construction foam. That's to get the background above the water level. I'm also going to have to make my own overflow - for some strange reason the Oceanic one results in a water level about an inch below the trim.


----------



## ChineseSnooker (May 20, 2008)

Wow man. lol I kinda want to donate towards your project so i can see it sooner..lol


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That stand is absolutely beautiful. :icon_eek:


----------



## Ozymandias (Jan 17, 2008)

i completely agree with Lauraleellbp looks so much better than allot a cabinets around.. has a style to it that leves it all on it's own, i feel it would make a nice little wet bar, yet i think will compliment the tank varry nicely.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Geeze, Thats really cool. Great stand and canopy. The lights are awesome!


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

I can't even fathom spending that much on a bg--though they are gorgeous. Even scarier.... having to cut it.... The horror I invision is not pleasant.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

over_stocked said:


> I can't even fathom spending that much on a bg--though they are gorgeous. Even scarier.... having to cut it.... The horror I invision is not pleasant.


I wasn't looking forward to cutting it (I had hoped to be able to remove the plastic trim/struts from the tank (temporarily), and get it in as one piece, but following advise on the forum (and Oceanic telling me that would void the warranty on the tank), I got the saw out and cut it. It was surprisingly easy to cut and get it into the tank. I think that once it's all siliconed in the joints will be invisible.

-Steve


----------



## newshound (May 9, 2005)

i don't even remember posting on this thread...guess i wasn't sober :thumbsup: 

but wow!
sweet, you must be really swamped with work not to have this puppy running!


your killing us.


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

What a gorgeous set up. I can't wait to see how this one progresses! (I can see why a small mortgage was included in your supply list!)


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

wow, can't wait to see how this turns out. I have seen the backgrounds in small tanks, but never a large one, and I of course was too cheap to be a guinea pig.


----------



## midazolam (Sep 2, 2007)

that stand and canopy look beautiful! 

Any chance I could get some detailed photos of the canopy's hinge mechanisms?


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

midazolam said:


> that stand and canopy look beautiful!
> 
> Any chance I could get some detailed photos of the canopy's hinge mechanisms?


Thanks!

Here's a photo taken before the supports were added - this shows the frame, and the piano hinge at the back:










Here's a couple more - one of each spring support at the two ends of the lid (there's an identical one in the center). These three hold the full weight of the lid plus lighting, though once the lid is more than half way closed they can no longer hold the weight. 



















(apologies for the blurry photos...)


----------



## midazolam (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice! Exactly what I wanted to see! Do you think if you added more supports it would stay open past half way or is that a function of the way the springs were made. Either way, looks great and seems super easy to open and close, gets enough out of the way that you ahve plenty of room in the tank.

Thanks again!


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

midazolam said:


> Very nice! Exactly what I wanted to see! Do you think if you added more supports it would stay open past half way or is that a function of the way the springs were made. Either way, looks great and seems super easy to open and close, gets enough out of the way that you ahve plenty of room in the tank.
> 
> Thanks again!


I'm sure that adding more spring supports would work, but I could also add stronger ones. I should put this on the 'to do' list!

I plan to have a small hole (probably 2") in the top, with a PVC pipe leading down to the water (via a hole in the glass covers) for daily feeding, but haven't got to that yet (wanted to get the lights in before cutting the top, or ordering the covers. This will save opening the top up quite so often.

-Steve


----------



## midazolam (Sep 2, 2007)

scada57 said:


> I'm sure that adding more spring supports would work, but I could also add stronger ones. I should put this on the 'to do' list!
> 
> I plan to have a small hole (probably 2") in the top, with a PVC pipe leading down to the water (via a hole in the glass covers) for daily feeding, but haven't got to that yet (wanted to get the lights in before cutting the top, or ordering the covers. This will save opening the top up quite so often.
> 
> -Steve


Thats a good idea...guys named steve from CT are crafty...(see thread by scolley)


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

6 months later., the tank is finally in place.

Unfortunately, some problems developed with the cabinet as the humidity changed in the fall. The guy who built it for me was superb, and has fixed these (though it required pretty much a complete rebuild). 

However, with the help of 6 friends, this weekend we finally got the tank into the house, and onto the cabinet. All the plumbing is in place, but it's going to be at least week or two before I get to test fill the tank and check for leaks (I'm nervous about the bulkhead connectors in the bottom, having found one of the plastic nuts split as I did my final checks before dropping the tank onto the cabinet. Luckily I had a spare...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

WOOOOOWWW! :drools:


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow! Only in my dreams


----------



## jasa73 (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow- i love the stand! I'm presently having a stand built as well. 

What kind of plants do you plan on growing. The reason i ask is because i noticed your tank is quite tall 29"? i started a thread asking about light because i am looking at a tall tank as well 30". I'm curious as to what lights you are using... you mentioned 5x96Watts? Are those T5s or CF? Just FYI here is the link to my thread about lighting.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/84972-buying-new-tank-lighting-concerns.html

As such im probably going with a 90gallon isntead of the 112 gallon i was considering due to its shallower profile as i want to grow carpeting plants. Cant wait to see your tank get planted!


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

jasa73 said:


> Wow- i love the stand! I'm presently having a stand built as well.
> 
> What kind of plants do you plan on growing. The reason i ask is because i noticed your tank is quite tall 29"? i started a thread asking about light because i am looking at a tall tank as well 30". I'm curious as to what lights you are using... you mentioned 5x96Watts? Are those T5s or CF? Just FYI here is the link to my thread about lighting....


Thanks! The lights I'm using are 96W CF's (bought them here http://www.ahsupply.com/96watt.htm, and am pleased so far - definitely very bright).

As to the actual plants - it may amaze you that I've not actually decided yet! I want it pretty dense, with plenty of verticals, but I don't want to crowd the front of the tank too much (as I've lost plenty of front-to-back depth with the background). I'd like to try and keep it with S.American plants (to go with the biotope theme). I do have some files at home where I've made up shopping lists, but I'm away at the moment, and don't have them with me.

-Steve


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

At last - filled the tank with water this weekend (after a trial last weekend, that showed up a few minor leaks).

Checked out the autochanger/top off (courtesy of the Aquacontroller III), and the Eheim and everything seems to be working ok. 

One real concern at this point is that when I put the CO2 diffuser on line (rather than using the bypass), the flow (as shown on the Eheim flow indicator) drops from 'max' to the minimum point on the scale. As I want to ensure I have high flow, I may either put less balls in there, or have the bypass partially open (so not all water goes through it). This will have to wait until I have CO2 online, so I can see the effect.

Here's a few photos of the plumbing and wiring. I tried to keep it tidy, but clearly wasn't totally succesful!!!

-Steve










UV Filter, Aquacontroller DC8 and wiring to the cabinet lid (lighting, level etc)










Tank drain and overflow, CO2 diffuser










Aquacontroller


----------



## Justshoe (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm thinking it may not be the eheim thats the problem here. I think i would run the eheim on its own closed circuit. Then get another external pump maybe a small mag or small eheim pump and run the co2 and uv off that. Lots of of flow loss through all the Y's and T's


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I don't know what to say other than "WOW!" I love the background and I can't wait to see this evolve with plants.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Justshoe said:


> I'm thinking it may not be the eheim thats the problem here. I think i would run the eheim on its own closed circuit. Then get another external pump maybe a small mag or small eheim pump and run the co2 and uv off that. Lots of of flow loss through all the Y's and T's


Thanks for the suggestion. I'd like to avoid (if possible) putting another pump in there - in any case, the new circuit would have to 'Y' off the existing circuit, as it's all coming though the bottom of the tank. 

That said, as long as the CO2 diffuser bypass is open, flow looks good - so it's clear that's putting most of the resistance in the line. My thought (not sure if I'm right!) is that if I leave the bypasses 'partially' open, the some of the water will be going through the diffuser, and I still have good flow - almost as if I had the extra pump in there?

I might also look at another way of getting the CO2 into the tank.

-Steve


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

cah925 said:


> I don't know what to say other than "WOW!" I love the background and I can't wait to see this evolve with plants.


Thanks! I was just admiring your journal when your comment popped up - your setup is looking good. 

Probably another month before the plants are in mine, due to other commitments. However, I wanted to make sure everything was working before stocking the tank, so I don't mind too much - it's a good 'soak test' for everything.

-Steve


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

This is simply beautiful. I am impressed with the plumbing as well.  It is smart for you to take this beauty slow and to make us all envious in the process. By the way, welcome to the TPT!


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That's some pimp background you got there man. Subscribed!! You def look like you know what you're doing. Can't wait to see more progress reports.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> That's some pimp background you got there man. Subscribed!! You def look like you know what you're doing. Can't wait to see more progress reports.


Thanks - I'm also pleased with how it looks, but really don't feel that I know what I'm doing - I'm definitely learning as I go!

The tank has been running since the weekend (nothing living in there, just testing pump, filters, valves, heaters, controller etc), and it seems ok, except that the blank latex paint I'd used on the (in) sides of the tank, behind the background is peeling off. 

I chose latex as it seemed least likely to contain any toxins. However, it now looks like I'll have to drain the tank down and repaint - I plant to use the Delta 'PermEnamel' system. That'll be a job for the weekend...

-Steve


----------



## lopez_316us (Jan 25, 2008)

Update?


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

lopez_316us said:


> Update?


No new pictures (I'm away from home, again, on business).

However, I've had the tank full of water for the last couple of weeks, checking out the plumbing, filter and automated water change. Everything seems to work well. I've now emptied it, and it's drying out this week. Over the weekend I will be repainting the black inside the tank with Permenamel (because the latex all peeled off...)

I'm currently choosing plants, and have pretty much settled on the list. I'm trying to decide where to get these from - I'll need to get them all to arrive at pretty much the same time (so they are not hanging around before I plant them), and ensure I have a clear weekend to get them all planted. I think that will probably be mid June...

-Steve


----------



## darksinister (Apr 12, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

darksinister said:


> any updates?


ditto on that one!


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes....

Added the first fish this afternoon ( 6 x Corydorus Sterbai, and a pair of Bristlenoses). At the moment, all look happy (though they disappear in the vastness of the tank...)

I'm 'cycling' the tank using Seachem Stabilize, before planting out the tank (and adding any more fish). This was recommended by Don, at freshwateraquariumplants.

Over the last few weeks I've been checking out the various systems (autochange, CO2, UV etc). I've added substrate heating cable (not in my original plans, but again strongly recommended by Don to extend the life of the substrate significantly). 

Once concern I've got is that the pH (and hardness) definitely jumped when I added the EcoComplete, jumping from around 6.8 to 7.4. My well water is a lot more acid than this (it seems come out of the faucet at around 6.4, then stabalize (off gas?) to around 6.8. As a result, doing the daily water change does seem to bring the Ph down a little, but it goes up again. I saw that others had seen this with EcoComplete, but it seemed that was several years ago. Mine was bought in Feb this year, and definitely had clear liquid in the bags, and very, very few white pieces.

I'm hoping that the pH will start to come down - I was hoping for something around 6.8 or 6.9 (before adding any Co2).

I'll post photos in the next day or two (just keeping my fingers crossed that today's new arrivals are ok!).

-Steve


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Is it an old bag of eco? Is it all different colors?
Oh, never mind, I didn't fully read what you said.

Hmm...


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

At last - planted out the tank today!

Spent most of the day planting out the tank, with a great selection of plants supplied by www.freshwateraquariumplants.com (many thanks to Don for all his help)

I'm very pleased with how it looks, but just keeping my fingers crossed that everything will survive!

At the moment there's a 6 corries and a pair of bristlenose in there, but you can't see them in the photos. There's a few weird reflections (you can see our deck furniture in one!) but I'll take some better photos over the coming weeks.

I am having problems with my autochange - twice the outlet valve has failed to close completely (changed it out for a new one the first time). Anyone recommend one? (I'm using an Asco valve, and I think it doesn't like the very low pressure differential on the drain)

-Steve


----------



## finfan (Jun 16, 2008)

great start, looking very nice, keep us updated w pix


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

a museum piece, no doubt


----------



## mountaindew (Dec 10, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> a museum piece, no doubt


+1 on that

Nice to see a detailed setup! well done!
md


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

One week after the tank was planted, I'm very pleased with how it's going - most of it's growing well, and I added 28 Cardina's this week, and they seem to be happy. Will try to grab some photos tomorrow.

A couple of folks had asked what plants I was using - my wife very kindly put together this great map, so I thought I share it


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Six weeks since I planted, and things are growing fast! It's now a regular Sunday morning task to trim the plants, but I'm very pleased with how it's turning out. 

I've been fighting algae (came back from a couple of business trips to find everything covered in huge clouds of the stuff), but reducing the 'full' lighting to 8 hours (from 10) seems to have reduced the problem. Also got a team of Ottos on the job, but they only seem to be interested in the algae on the leafed plants.

I'm definitely getting the 'wild' (natural) look I was aiming for (I knew I was never going to have time for anything very formal). At this point I'm gradually stocking with fish (currently got 2 x Bristle Nose; 10 x Ottos; 1 x male German Ram (female died, and will be replaced);5 x Corys and (about) 26 Cardinals. Once everything is stable, I'll be adding the Discus in a few weeks time.

All comments welcome!

-Steve 

Here's some photos....


----------



## cannonj22 (Dec 7, 2004)

Your tank looks amazing. I'm not going to lie...I'm usually a little skeptical about those types of backgrounds, but you've integrated into the setup seamlessly. There are few things to me less rewarding than that bright green hue that your tank has achieved. Well done.


----------



## Regloh (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, that looks amazing!!!
Be careful though, stay on top of the wisteria. It needs regular thinning, or the stems will start rotting. I had that happen to a huge bush of Wisteria in my 55g. 
You could also use one or two red plants for a contrast, but the discus may provide that effect once they are in. 

Great job!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

What a tank!!!!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

I think this is my new dream tank O_O

I'm not one for bow tanks but those are some amazing dimensions. It looks so much more impressive than normal tanks.


----------



## scada57 (Jan 20, 2008)

Regloh said:


> Wow, that looks amazing!!!
> Be careful though, stay on top of the wisteria. It needs regular thinning, or the stems will start rotting. I had that happen to a huge bush of Wisteria in my 55g.
> You could also use one or two red plants for a contrast, but the discus may provide that effect once they are in.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks - I'd already noticed that some of the stems were rotting and breaking off. Today I pulled all those and planted some of the many new 'baby' plants that had floated free. 

Also, many thanks for everyone for the kind comments. I'm still learning - this hobby had changed a LOT since I had my last tank around 16 years ago....

-Steve


----------



## MikeS (Apr 27, 2008)

roud:Awesome looking tank......

Although your plants are looking great, unfortunately they hide the killer background :icon_frow Other than that, mighty fine looking tank!!!


----------

